# Help please.Looking for a DIY Blitzsafe. How to run wires from trunk to front of car.



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

Hi,

I've been searching for a good DIY install instructions but I can't seem to find what I am looking for. I have a 2001 330i that I want to run wires from the Blitzsafe (via the cd changer) to the front of my car so I can hook up my iPod.

I don't have folding rear seats so I'm not sure how to get the wires from the trunk into the cabin. Also not sure how to run them to the front. I'd like to get the wire to come out by the center console.

I remember reading a good DIY regarding this a long time ago, but now I can't find it.

Thanks.


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

In order to run wires from the trunc to the cabin you can use the wiring harness behind the driver side panel of the rear seat. The section of the seat back near the driver side rear door just snaps out when you pull it (although it can be a little scary - you have to apply force) and reveals the wires. From there you can easily run the wire into the center console. Hope this helps.


----------



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

st_o_p said:


> In order to run wires from the trunc to the cabin you can use the wiring harness behind the driver side panel of the rear seat. The section of the seat back near the driver side rear door just snaps out when you pull it (although it can be a little scary - you have to apply force) and reveals the wires. From there you can easily run the wire into the center console. Hope this helps.


Thanks, but if I get to the harness from inside the car, how do I get into the trunk from there?


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

ESS said:


> Thanks, but if I get to the harness from inside the car, how do I get into the trunk from there?


You have to pull out the back seat. behind the seat is the hole the wire harness runs through.


----------



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

Do you know of any website/message board post that document this procedure? I've never removed my rear seats and don't know how to do it.

I might just bring it to a local car stereo place, but I worry that they may damage some trim pieces. I would be much more meticulous, but I would need some detailed instructions.



gfeiner said:


> You have to pull out the back seat. behind the seat is the hole the wire harness runs through.


----------

